# Leland cypress trees :



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

My son is working for a Nursery and he says your suppose to plant the trees either flush or 2 to 3 inches above the ground . I thought I read where you suppose to plant the trees a little below the ground . That way they would utilize the water better . And besides if you planted trees for me above the ground and my yard was flat and manicured. I don't believe I would except it . I also read your suppose to put water in before adding the dirt, in doing so forces the air out and the tree would settle in better. What do you guys know about tree planting ? Please help .........Thanks.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

The correct way is to plant a tree at or just above the ground level that it has grown at. According to the University of Illinois Master Gardener Program. Planting it below the previous level it was grown at could lead to disease and/or insect problems. Also do not put mulch right up against the tree for the same reasons. 
Here's more information: http://www.natlarb.com/content/consumers/treecaretips4.htm#4 :cowboy:


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

We planted a bunch of these trees when we first moved into our home in NJ -- planted them so that the top of the root ball was just at the surface of the soil. However, we recently had to cut down 3 of these trees because they got some kind of pest last year which killed them. Was some kind of a cocoon like thing made out of the tree with a worm inside. Never did see what made it or what came out -- most of them died with the worm still inside -- looked like a slimey light green worm all covered in very sticky stuff to hold the cocoon together. Anybody know what they are ??? :help: 

Ken & Sue in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

I wonder if that planting method is specific just to the Leland Cypress? A landscaper friend of ours planted a bunch for us and left the root ball sticking up 2-3 inches. I was really busy at the time and didn't ask him why, but it seems strange to me too. The trees have all done well, but I did have to stake a few of them for a year because they tried to tip over before their roots got well established.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

From what 1989 said and the nursery he works for is right . I told my son he didn't know what he was talking about ? Well it appears the shoe is on dads foot and I'm going to have to eat a lot of crow .  He said above ground because of insects and disease. He was right . I'll have to ask him about the worm ?


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

There is no hardfast rule to tree-planting-it's a case by case thing.If the area you plan to plant in is well-drained,plant them flush,or maybe an inch above the surface.If the area isn't well-drained,you can try planting it higher,but it would be a better idea to plant a differnt kind of tree.With very few exceptions,I would never plant a tree"low".As far as filling the hole with water before planting,nope.Depending on your soil type, you could destroy its structure.Just slow-water the tree after planting,and a good root stimulator greatly increases the survivabilitay rate of new transplants.If it's a suitable spot for the trees,they should be fine-lelands are pretty tough.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

morrowsmowers said:


> However, we recently had to cut down 3 of these trees because they got some kind of pest last year which killed them. Was some kind of a cocoon like thing made out of the tree with a worm inside. Never did see what made it or what came out -- most of them died with the worm still inside -- looked like a slimey light green worm all covered in very sticky stuff to hold the cocoon together. Anybody know what they are ??? :help:
> 
> Ken & Sue in Glassboro, NJ


It's a bagworm moth. Just last week I found a bagworm moth cocoon on one of our Leland Cypress trees. I plucked it off and squished it.

Here's more about it - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagworm and http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2149.html and http://www.fnr.purdue.edu/inwood/summer.htm#BAGWORM


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Ravenlost said:


> It's a bagworm moth. Just last week I found a bagworm moth cocoon on one of our Leland Cypress trees. I plucked it off and squished it.
> 
> Here's more about it - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagworm and http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2149.html and http://www.fnr.purdue.edu/inwood/summer.htm#BAGWORM


Last year I decided to plant a row of about 45 leyland cypress to block off a trashy neighbor and there dusk to dawn security lights, several nursery's had told me about the leyland cypress problems with disease and parasites.
I ended up planting *Green Giant Arborvitae* which I'm told are very similar to the cypress......I sure hope so :hobbyhors


----------

